
Stoicism 101: A Practical Guide for Entrepreneurs - wherespaul
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2009/04/13/stoicism-101-a-practical-guide-for-entrepreneurs/#
======
benpattersonca
"Seneca, who enjoyed great wealth as the adviser of Nero, suggested that we
ought to set aside a certain number of days each month to practice poverty."

What about those of us that don't have to 'practice' poverty. (well, more like
we get plenty of practice as it stands?)

------
melloajello
Man, I wish a 4 hour work week was for real.

